# Should I leave Spotify for another music streaming service?



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi,

I ask this question because I read a lot about the controversy with Spotify (I wonder if you have heard about it) and I even wonder if this is possible Spotify could decline as a music service as a result of the boycott from a lot of artists (which I will not personally discuss about since I want to avoid politics in this thread).

That said, I know there are some rival services such as Amazon service, Apple Music, or even Deezer, which provide an about equivalent number of music tracks, and thus, I wanted to weigh the pros and cons of leaving Spotify for the other music providers I just mentioned through analysis the features, my music tastes, the choice of available songs, the available devices, and son on. This is also important for me to make a choice so I could avoid subscribing to a lot of providers for budgetary reasons.

Perhaps you could help me if you use one of these said services.

So, thanks you!


----------



## MPeXV2Ty (12 mo ago)

Keep in mind the boycott was initiated by an anti-science, authoritarian, nut job who wanted clout and started a bunch of drama because he didn't like the idea of other people having opinions on, certain subjects as you may know.

Now in terms fo switching you should look for some key factors if you didn't already:

• how often are songs added, do artists post here more?
• Do new and upcoming artists come on this platform?
• Is it cheaper than Spotify subscription?
• Does it have more or less features than Spotify?

Personally speaking here I prefer spotify over all of them because of the vast music library they have and their algorithm that allows you curate playlists based on your tastes. Not just that but the music community flocks to spotify and that allows for fresh and new genres of music to thrive, genres you would never even hear about normally. In terms of price thats debate and I can't really talk about it because we are not in the same circumstance. Spotify adds more and more features that none of the other platforms have or isn't as well crafted.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

MPeXV2Ty said:


> Keep in mind the boycott was initiated by an anti-science, authoritarian, nut job who wanted clout and started a bunch of drama because he didn't like the idea of other people having opinions on, certain subjects as you may know.
> 
> Now in terms fo switching you should look for some key factors if you didn't already:
> 
> ...


Personally, I dislike "cancel culture" and I wish people would learn to be more rational and stop obsessing about political affairs. Regarding Joe Rogan, he apologized a lot, suggesting that he understands for example that racial slurs are not acceptable. I dislike "cancel culture" because it contributes to create a situation in which faulty people may not be given a second chance or the opportunity for redemption.

If I had the idea to cancel my Spotify subscription, it was rather because music tracks included in the platform are technically copyrighted material, and thus, when artists want to leave, Spotify has not the choice but to comply with their demands, whatever that may be reasonable or not. Spotify is the Netflix of music streaming, but this is not Disney+, i.e. that Spotify doesn't own the songs included, and thus, we cannot have the certainty that they will stay forever on the platform. This is for this reason that I came back to this old habit to watch the music I enjoy on YouTube. But I didn't definitely asked for deleting my Spotify account, so perhaps that I could come back to the platform soon, possibly when this situation will be settled. After all, the chances are great that a major platform like Spotify will survive the "scandal".


----------



## CountZero (Sep 28, 2012)

I don't use Spotify because I already have access to YouTube Music, which is part of my YouTube Premium subscription. It's not perfect by any means, but it certainly gets the job done. I got the YouTube subscription because I spend a lot of time on YouTube and I wanted to 1) kill ads and 2) support the creators I like. 

I don't really know what the supposed evils of Spotify are. I know that music streaming, in general, has really cut into musicians' income stream since it pays a lot less than the old recording model (i.e., selling physical albums.) While Spotify may be the most visible exponent of this problem, it's hardly alone and has many competitors using a similar model.


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

CountZero said:


> I don't use Spotify because I already have access to YouTube Music, which is part of my YouTube Premium subscription. It's not perfect by any means, but it certainly gets the job done. I got the YouTube subscription because I spend a lot of time on YouTube and I wanted to 1) kill ads and 2) support the creators I like.
> 
> I don't really know what the supposed evils of Spotify are. I know that music streaming, in general, has really cut into musicians' income stream since it pays a lot less than the old recording model (i.e., selling physical albums.) While Spotify may be the most visible exponent of this problem, it's hardly alone and has many competitors using a similar model.


I think no one would view Spotify as "evil" apart perhaps from some obsessive people who cannot think about anything else than politics. If I left Spotify, it would instead be due to the fact that I'm a huge music fan and I want to choose a service in which I could have the largest variety of music choices as possible (I'm also a fan of less known music groups such as The Plugz, Fear, Forgotten Rebels, Lostprophets, and even some underground bands whose their songs are entirely unavailable on Spotify). Generally, when I listen a song, I don't really pay attention to the message included and I'm here just to entertain myself and relax. I could easily listen anything and enjoy songs from musicians no matter their political orientation. There is not just politics in life and sometimes, this is important to think about other important things.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Miaristan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I ask this question because I read a lot about the controversy with Spotify (I wonder if you have heard about it) and I even wonder if this is possible Spotify could decline as a music service as a result of the boycott from a lot of artists (which I will not personally discuss about since I want to avoid politics in this thread).
> 
> ...


I for one have too much invested in Spotify to quit them. I have a song list on there that is basically my story of who I think I am and all I have been through. I'm not sure I could rebuild it elsewhere. I don't particularly like Joe Rogan's ideas, so I simply don't listen to anything he has to say. Spotify did take some action against him: 









70 Joe Rogan podcast episodes removed from Spotify amid racial slur controversy


Dozens of Joe Rogan's podcast episodes were removed from Spotify, as the streaming services continues to face pressure to address content moderation.




www.seattletimes.com


----------



## Miaristan (Nov 5, 2021)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I for one have too much invested in Spotify to quit them. I have a song list on there that is basically my story of who I think I am and all I have been through. I'm not sure I could rebuild it elsewhere. I don't particularly like Joe Rogan's ideas, so I simply don't listen to anything he has to say. Spotify did take some action against him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me, that could be compared to the "scandal" of Netflix and its film Cuties, which has been accused by a lot of people of "promoting pedophilia" (right now, I don't think the movie could really have glorified child abuse, because this is so serious that a such content could never be released anywhere outside the dark web). A lot of people have threatened to boycott and unsubscribe from Netflix, but Netflix has anyway survived and is now the largest entertainment group in the world. The same thing could be said for the Lucifer series, because a lot of devoted fans had threatened to boycott the platform because they didn't want a "beloved" character to die.

Boycott is too often for people who don't accept that the world doesn't necessarily work like they would want it. Myself I don't particularly like Joe Rogan and his populist ideas, but we too often forget that the duty of a business owner is to serve the largest number of customers as possible. This is not being artist, activist, or politician, and a business owner cannot afford to alienate an entire segment of the audiences for some "ideals", because that could result in bankruptcy. This is why the leaders behind Spotify have unfortunately not the choice, but to balance between the fans of Joe Rogan and the others who passionately hate him.


----------



## TranscendingEnlightenment (7 mo ago)

It's your business if you want to use Spotify or not. But, I'll explain why Spotify is not on my number of platforms to be on anymore. Spotify has made advertisements become a nuisance and distracted me from immersing myself into music or podcasts. Also, Spotify is blacklisting investigative journalism since big tech industry censorship has gotten dystopian these days to benefit ultra-rich elites only while celebrity sellouts virtue signal about global warming, sweatshops, poor people, animal abuse in agriculture, and whatever else. Ever since Spotify became another cash grab platform promoting dishonesty from ridiculous censorship, I left it. Slurs should only be said for educational and creative purposes carefully, not to actually harass people. But Spotify turned into a snowflake platform anyway. It's telling that younger generations are becoming more sensitive rather than taking a joke via critical thinking. Which is why I'm not surprised the rates of depression and other mental illnesses have went up. People are not laughing as much anymore. They're taking things too seriously and becoming drama queens. Which is another reason why I ditched Spotify. I want to live a good life rather than have things like Spotify drag me down to this level of dramatic nonsense.


----------



## Aarya (Mar 29, 2016)

I recently asked someone "oh, do you pay for Spotify?"

"Yeah, do you not?" they ask

"Um, no" I say

"Oh, how can you listen to music then?"

"Ummm.... the internet? youtube? free streaming services?" 

"But isn't it limiting?"

Made me never want to pay for Spotify xD. I suppose that if one listens to enough indie music from small bands, it may be a good idea to pay for the only platform they release music on, like perhaps Spotify, but otherwise...


----------

